# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  tfr e concordato preventivo

## fedmin

Chiedo scusa in anticipo nel caso la mia esposizione non risulti soddisfacente, ma non ho nessuna esperienza in questo campo. 
La ditta per cui lavora mio padre ha avanzato la richiesta di concordato preventivo con cessione dei beni, escludendo la prosecuzione dell'attività. L'adunanza per la discussione e votazione della proposta deve ancora avere luogo. Prima che la proposta fosse avanzata, però, mio padre è stato licenziato ed è quindi in attesa di ricevere il TFR. 
Ci è stato assicurato che la ditta ha già adempiuto alle proprie responsabilità in merito e che quindi la faccenda è passata all'INPS. Sono però trascorsi diversi mesi e non abbiamo ancora ricevuto la somma. 
Abbiamo dei numeri di telefono di persone che dovrebbero occuparsene ma non rispondono mai alle nostre chiamate; mio padre si è rivolto ai sindacati, che hanno confermato che è strano che dopo tutto questo tempo non ci sia ancora arrivata la somma dovuta e che hanno a loro volta provato a contattare queste persone, ma senza ottenere risposta.
Cosa possiamo fare e quali possono essere le ragioni del ritardo? 
Se le mie informazioni non dovessero essere sufficienti sono pronta a fornire altri particolari. Ringrazio chi vorrà aiutarmi.

----------


## Luca Bi

Per quanto riguarda le procedure concorsuali, in caso di mancato apgamento da parte del datore di lavoro del TFr e delle ultime 3 mensilità è possibile accedere al Fondo di Garanzia INPS. 
Conviene farsi assistere da un professionista preaparato (in materia di diritto del lavoro) per procedere alle opprtune forme di tutela...

----------


## fedmin

Nel nostro caso, però, il datore di lavoro ha effettivamente versato le ultime tre mensilità e il TFR ed è stata fatta la domanda per l'accesso al fondo di garanzia; è l'INPS che, nonostante siano passati molti mesi, non ha ancora proceduto al pagamento. Vorremmo appunto capire se ci sono delle motivazioni per questo ritardo, e quindi è sufficiente aspettare, oppure se è il caso di rivolgerci a un professionista.
Grazie.

----------


## Luca Bi

Dato che si tratta di un concordato, l'INPS dovrebbe versare solo al differenza fra il dovuto e quanto avrà a disposizione il concordato. 
spesso in questi casi è utile avvalersi di idoneo consulente

----------

